# Does anyone do intermittent fasting?



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

I starting fasting about 3 weeks ago to drop some weight and disapline my body. I do a fasting window of 16 hours, sometimes more, and have an 8 hour window to eat. 

I ate at 6 last night, so I could eat at 10 this morning, but probably won't eat anything until at least 12, maybe later. 

I've been walking in the mornings too. I feel pretty good except for a few mild headaches. I had a little more intense one yesterday, but I don't think I drank enough water.

I don't have a scale at home, so I'll weigh myself today at work. 
I thought the weight would just melt off, but it's going slower then I thought it would. The older I get, the harder it is to lose it seems. I'm 62.
I'm a type 2 diabetic, and my numbers have been really good since I started...always in the normal range. I'm taking 1/2 the medication that I was taking, with the goal of getting off all of it eventually. 

Just wondering if anyone else has tried it and what their results have been.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. I am 64 and female. I agree that the progress isn’t the same as it ised to be. 

I am trying to eat better as well. Whole Foods, Plant Based.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Summerdaze7 said:


> I starting fasting about 3 weeks ago to drop some weight and disapline my body. I do a fasting window of 16 hours, sometimes more, and have an 8 hour window to eat.
> 
> I ate at 6 last night, so I could eat at 10 this morning, but probably won't eat anything until at least 12, maybe later.
> 
> ...


Have you read any of Jason Fungs books? There are lots of videos and some Facebook groups as well. He does quite a bit of work with fasting and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Congrats on reducing your Type 2 meds!

We live a whole-food, plant-based lifestyle. We also do intermittent fasting, not on purpose, but it just works out that way because we don't eat if we're not hungry. We usually eat dinner around 6pm and then breakfast at around 10am which is the time we usually start to feel hungry in the morning.

We were both Type 2 diabetics and our bodies healed themselves after starting to eat WFPB. We no longer take diabetes meds. Are A1C values were in the normal range after 3 months of our WFPB lifestyle.

You may be interested in reading this ==> Evidenced-Based Eating Patterns for Type 2 Diabetes

Diet and Diabetes: Recipes for Success by Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I get quite ill if I fast (massive headaches, nausea, muscle cramps) so have not done so for many decades. And I did not find that it aided in weight loss or health. 

The one method that we use of giving our bodies a rest from food digestion is to stop eating and drinking when we are finished with supper. Just water after that. This is usually around 7 pm and we then usually have coffee and breakfast between 6 and 7 am so our bodies get 11 or 12 hours of peace. On the rare occasions when I have eaten something late in the evening I have not had a good nights sleep and even awakened feeling queasy.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For many years I would fast all night, again in mid morning and mid afternoon. But now I'm retired and am experimenting with the "grazing plan", every time I stand up, each time I move to another room, I eat. I keep a jug of peanut butter pretzels in my vehicle and a supply of ginger snaps in my coat pockets. I recommend this plan to anyone interested in packing on 5 pounds a month.

Just kidding. I once thought exercise was an important component in weight loss/control. I now think most folks over 40 lack the energy to burn massive amounts of calories through strenuous exercise. Long walks, jogging, yoga help because they occur far from the refrigerator. The longer that food is beyond your reach, the greater your chance to lose weight.

Fasting won't work if you gulp down more than you would normally eat. As a teen, I'd get home from school, hungry. Not wanting me to spoil my appetite for supper, my mother said no eating after 4:00. So, I'd gorge myself right up to 4:00. If you are not controlling portions, you cannot lose weight through fasting.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I tried it for 3 months. Not a long stretch, just 12 hours. I got real bad stomach pains and had no energy on days I tried it. The stomach pains went away when I ate again but sometimes I would get a headache for a couple days. For me it was not worth the trouble and I never lost weight on it despite limiting my intake.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

painterswife said:


> Have you read any of Jason Fungs books? There are lots of videos and some Facebook groups as well. He does quite a bit of work with fasting and type 2 diabetes.


I haven't listened to him yet, but probably will check him out. I've really been enjoying listening to Dr Eric Berg lately. Such a wealth of information out there!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> Congrats on reducing your Type 2 meds!
> 
> We live a whole-food, plant-based lifestyle. We also do intermittent fasting, not on purpose, but it just works out that way because we don't eat if we're not hungry. We usually eat dinner around 6pm and then breakfast at around 10am which is the time we usually start to feel hungry in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your great progress and achievements! 
I have the Forks Over Knives video at home and have probably watched it 5 times now. Those 2 Doctors are my hero's! I have watched several of their vids, as well as Rip Estsleteins videos as well.
I was mostly vegetarian for a couple of years, and vegan for part of that. When I was vegetarian, I did eat eggs, and fish, but only if I went out to dinner, really. 
I think being being vegan is a lot of work. I hated going out to dinner with friends and having to play 20 questions with the server about how things were prepared, or bringing my own salad dressings and other things with me.
I also ate way too many carbs as a vegan. So many pasta and rice dishes! 
I did a lot better as a vegetarian, but was still eating a lot of carbs. Over time I didn't feel all that great, and I wasn't losing weight.
I still have a LOT of meatless meals, but I do eat some. WAY less then I used to though. And I've cut out the bread, pasta, potatoes, sugars to the best of my ability.
Today at work I had a salad with a 0 sugar dressing. I drink iced apple cider vinegar once a day. 
I feel better just getting a few lbs off. I have arthritis in my hip, and I went walking anyway. But I've noticed it has greatly improved. 
Thanks for the links...I do want to check out those recipes!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

haypoint said:


> For many years I would fast all night, again in mid morning and mid afternoon. But now I'm retired and am experimenting with the "grazing plan", every time I stand up, each time I move to another room, I eat. I keep a jug of peanut butter pretzels in my vehicle and a supply of ginger snaps in my coat pockets. I recommend this plan to anyone interested in packing on 5 pounds a month.
> 
> Just kidding. I once thought exercise was an important component in weight loss/control. I now think most folks over 40 lack the energy to burn massive amounts of calories through strenuous exercise. Long walks, jogging, yoga help because they occur far from the refrigerator. The longer that food is beyond your reach, the greater your chance to lose weight.
> 
> Fasting won't work if you gulp down more than you would normally eat. As a teen, I'd get home from school, hungry. Not wanting me to spoil my appetite for supper, my mother said no eating after 4:00. So, I'd gorge myself right up to 4:00. If you are not controlling portions, you cannot lose weight through fasting.


I'm upping the exercise, so I'll see how it goes. I ordered some dancing videos from Body Groove, which should be here any day, and I can't wait to get started! Misty Tripoli is the instructor, and her videos are addictive! Imagine my surprise when she announced in one of them that she's almost 50! You'd have to see her in action...she's amazing!
It's going to get a lot colder, and start being hard to get myself out the door for walks, so I needed something else to keep me moving.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I keep pondering whether to buy those vids.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I regularly fast, well not the dictionary term...…...I never eat breakfast and then get going and end up eating one meal for the day, usually between 6pm to midnight, some times I just wait until the next day.


Yesterday I ate 2 egg and bacon sandwiches at about 8pm, have not eaten since then and its just after 5pm now the next day..…..21 hours...….might eat here soon as I am fixing a big pan of maltOmeal……


I would guess I average 20-30 hours between meals.

Discounting doctors and nutritionalists, I imagine this is more like what the body was intended to do.....look at cave people and modern animals...its feast and famine...….a lion will gorge on meat and not eat for days as with a lot of animals. I have to believe for most of human existence it was much the same way...….before we mostly became farmers of crops and live stock, when we were hunters and gatherers 3 squares a day probably never happened.


So for me in the last 48-50 hour period after eating tonight it will end being 2 egg and bacon sandwiches and a bowl of maltOmeal ……..for reference I am approx. 6 foot and 180- 200 pounds...it hardly make it on a scale once a year, so those are the 2 weights I remember over the last several years, if I had to guess right now I would guess closer to the 200 pound...….in the summer is usually when I hit closer to the 180 pound mark and eat less than winter. 

Its not like I swing 20 pounds....I would guess the average for swing would be 185 to 195...…...over the course of a couple years.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Several times I've just eaten once a day. In fact, TODAY as a matter of fact! I took a salad and small bowl of soup, and a baggie with some blueberries in it to work today, but I only ate the salad. Well, at least I don't have to pack a lunch tomorrow.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I keep pondering whether to buy those vids.


I think the videos work best if you pay for them out of your dessert budget.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I keep pondering whether to buy those vids.


I got an email that said my videos were delivered to my work today....probably right after I left, so tomorrow night I should be dancing those pounds away! Yehaw!!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Summerdaze7 said:


> Several times I've just eaten once a day. In fact, TODAY as a matter of fact! I took a salad and small bowl of soup, and a baggie with some blueberries in it to work today, but I only ate the salad. Well, at least I don't have to pack a lunch tomorrow.


Nope, blew it! Went into the kitchen to get the cat a treat, and came away with raw veggies and hummus for myself! And then a small apple.....and then a boiled egg...and then I stopped. Well, I've done worse. MUCH worse.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

From what I have read and looked into, your body burns fat mostly when your blood sugar levels are between 85-110 or some such. If it is too low your body goes into a energy conservation mode and if it is too high, it burns the sugars in your blood instead of your fats/tc. on your body.
My understanding is, when you eat, food triggers your body/pancreas to create insulin. The insulin molecules basically go into your system and fit inside receptors in your liver which triggers it to stop allowing the flow of sugars and releases basically two types of energy for your body, a quick storage which is sugars and potassium, and longer term storage. when your blood sugars are low your pancreas then produces glucagon, a hormone that basically does the opposite of insulin, which causes the liver to release sugars into the bloodstream. but if your body goes to any extreme it can damage your liver and or pancreas which makes it not respond correctly in the future, because of scar tissue/etc. which of course doesn't react like healthy tissue, and once it's goofed up...it isn't so likely to repair itself.
In short, there are levels our body will react to which triggers these events, and no one is going to really know their levels specifically, however, it is looked upon as far better to eat continuously small amounts rather than starve it, even though starving it may trigger the results, and indeed rapidly, it stresses out your system doing it.
your body burns a certain amount of calories. it first takes these calories from your sugars in your blood, generally speaking. it then takes them from the reserve cells, the sugars bonded with the potassium (Which makes it important you actually have potassium) energy cannot be created out of nothing, so the bottom line is, if you consume less than the energy you use, you will lose size and weight. however, if your blood sugars stay above 110 then that is what your body is going to use for energy when it needs energy first, and not go into the reserve energy cells at all. but you do not want to starve it.
I think our problem with high blood sugars is we have been flooding our bloodstreams with sugar(once again not necessarily sugar sugar, but everything pretty much is converted into sugars in the body.) so our bodies have adapted to having that much sugar as energy. we have grown accustomed to it, and so has all the organs in our bodies. If we do not consume things that convert into those sugars (and everything turns into sugars actually.) then we do not feel normal anymore and we get triggered for cravings. we have to break that though. and the best way isn't cold turkey, but rather heating up the frog in the pot a degree at a time, but we need to do it consciously, and knowingly, and the first step to that is unfortunately paying attention to exactly what we are eating and how much of it. its a lot of work, but over time our bodies will then grow accustomed to doing things the right ways, and we won;t be able to eat that extra piece of chicken without feeling too full.
I know someone who takes their normal plate of food. literally cuts everything in half, throws away one of those halves immediately (They look at it not as wasting food, but rather putting the food to better use than on their thighs) and then they divide the left over half into 3 sections and eat 1 of those sections every hour for dinner/etc. Their dinner/lunch/breakfast literally last 3 hours each, and where they are constantly eating and triggering their pancreas in smaller amounts each time, they are actually just outright eating half what they used to, and spread out throughout the day, which also cuts out a lot of the what would be additional snacks.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

exercise is a duel edge sword with losing weight I think. It is common knowledge that weight lifters bulk up by lifting huge weights, often as much as they can. the logic's are simple, you over tax your muscles they tear and rebuild larger.
however, what do people think they are doing when they exercise with their 200 lb bodies? or even 100 lb ones?
they are lifting 200 lbs and stressing/tearing their muscle strands which will rebuild...larger. Often why fat people have huge calves, thighs and butt's. furthermore, muscle weighs more than fat per cu inch.
The best way to lose size, I think. is to sleep a lot, and eat far far less. you burn calories when you sleep just with normal body functions. when a bear or other animals come out of hibernation they are scraggly and thin. furthermore the more you sleep the less you can find your face in the fridge. when people go into the hospital they lose all kinds of weight because they are not doing anything and eating very little. you should maintain nutrition of course, drink a glucerna or such, but if you exercise, it can be a problem.
Now I did say duel edge sword. because once you stress muscles out, and they become used to it, they then concentrate down, become stronger and smaller and more efficient. this is why distance runners/bicyclists are thin. but usually people do it sporadically, or low repetition, and that bulks you up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Fasting will bring down blood sugar readings on temp basis. But wont help long term as A1C will tell if you have spiked anytime in last three month. Read of some that fast for two or three days before doc appointment so he doesnt yell at them.... LOL. May think you are fooling the doc, but A1C will tell him the truth. Either you control carbs going into your mouth or you will end up on drugs to regulate things for you.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Congrats on reducing your Type 2 meds!
> 
> We live a whole-food, plant-based lifestyle. We also do intermittent fasting, not on purpose, but it just works out that way because we don't eat if we're not hungry. We usually eat dinner around 6pm and then breakfast at around 10am which is the time we usually start to feel hungry in the morning.
> 
> ...



I was eating a WHOLE GRAIN VEGETARIAN PLANT BASED diet when I got diabetes. Sorry that doesnt fit well with your preconceived notions. Being a vegetarian, I was an unusual T2 and had very low cholesterol when diagnosed, most T2 have high cholesterol and are immediately put on statins. I was not eating the SAD diet blamed in your "evidence based eating pattern" link. Also T2 isnt a pancreas/insulin problem, its a non-alcoholic fatty liver disease condition. The liver does majority of heavy lifting in controlling blood sugar, the pancreas producing insulin is a way to fine tune this process. You need both. Most T2 produce just as much insulin as healthy person. Dietary fat doesnt make you fat, excess carbs make you fat. Combination of excess carbs and fat are worse yet! Your Japan study doent compare QUANTITIES of carbs eaten. Most traditional peasant diets were high carb foods but in limited quantity due to economics of buying food, and people eating did almost continual daily manual labor. Does anybody do that kind of peasant labor anymore? Nope all mechanized even in many third world countries. Also the Japanese traditionally ate large amounts of sea food including raw sea food. The SAD diet though high protein is very different. The devil is in the details.

That and I think also certain damaged cells in stomach as mentioned in this thread: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...nt-could-end-daily-insulin-injections.590062/

This would explain the miraculous turn around of T2 by those using staples, bands, or surgery to reduce their stomach size. No doubt these cells in stomach act basically as sensors to turn other bodily processes on/off. Diet no doubt contributes damage to these cells. And seemingly they take forever to repair on their own unless they are wiped out and are forced to regrow from scratch. These cells being damaged maybe why the liver becomes lazy and doesnt do its job properly. Like a bad sensor in a modern car.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Interesting reading you guys...almost seems like there is SO MUCH information out there that's it's hard to know which direction to go! So I would say, try a few things and see how YOUR body responds to what you're doing. For me, it needs to not cost an arm and a leg, (like all the diet programs where you buy their food) No gyms for me either. I don't want to pop gobs of pills/supliments although I take 1 daily multivitamin. I don't want it to be fussy, lots of counting, measuring, and buying things that I wouldn't ordinarily buy. Needs to be sustainable, easy, stress free.
So far, the intermittent fasting is working for me. Less food, and better quality food, plus some form of exercise.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As a young man I used to fast for the last few days before my paycheck came in.

I worked with a guy years ago, big muscular guy who did a lot of weights and lifting, who would go on a 40 day fast every spring. It was part spiritual and part cleansing. I thought there were better ways but it worked for him. No solids, only juice and water.
The thing about the body is everyone is a different letter, so to speak. There is no universal plan. What works for A may not work for B or D or Z. Unfortunately, many times A will sell their plan as a cure-all, and thus comes the disappointment and failures.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

less food and better quality is surely the key to it all. The truth is most of us live to eat and not eat to live as the saying goes. We like food, and furthermore we as Americans have a mentality of more is better. heck, I know I do. not to long ago I ate 3 lobster tails with tons of butter. and it was good. no regrets. and there are a few of those places where proportions are huge and I love going there. including all you can eat buffets. yumm....but my friend got me into thinking differently (The one who literally takes a plate of food and removes and throws away half of it). I sort of looked at her weird for doing it, I was taught all my life not to waste food. but she told me flat out. she isn;t wasting food, she is saving herself time and effort working off the not needed calories. "I just saved a bunch of time by not having to jog 20 miles to work that off.) and she is right. it isn't wasting it at all. truth is eating it just for the sake of eating it, does absolutely no 'good' at all for anyone.
and understanding your bodies sugar/glucose levels isnt just about eating certain amounts either. it is also about understanding the timing your body takes to process foods/etc. your body has to activate enzymes to break the food down and convert it, as well as using of course acids/etc. then it has to absorb those nutrients and particles into your body, process them into sugars and release them into your bloodstream. depending on your digestive system at the time and it can get out of balance, it can take a long time or a short time, and some things get absorbed quickly while others don;t (ask any diabetic about drinking orange juice. it isnt the amount of sugar in it, it spikes you because it is absorbed into your body so fast. you can take a sip of oj every few minutes and you'll be fine.)
So this is what creates spikes and valleys in your sugar levels and that is also what causes damage to your body. and also I might add what makes diabetics go into coma's/etc. it is the spikes you really want to avoid, as well as keeping levels reasonable and steady. binging and fasting...doesnt really lend to steadiness.

my problem with intermittent fasting is, when is the worse time to go grocery shopping? everyone knows it is when you are hungry. you buy all sorts of things, because you crave them. fasting and then eating does the same thing I think, and then you over eat, which floods your body with food and stresses it. The truth is just thinking of dieting often makes people eat more. its our survival instincts, and we do it even to prepare for winter/etc. like most animals. so many diets fail because the people have it on their minds and starve/binge/starve/binge. it takes time to recondition your subconscious thinking, shrink your stomach, ditch old habits.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Dropped another pound when I weighed yesterday...yay!
I didn't notice how nice it was outside until I went walking yesterday morning...pretty warm and sunny! Went to work, but after hearing what the weather was going to be like for the rest of the week, cleared it to take vacation time and took off to my happy place....Holmes County Amish community!
Got some nutritional yeast and Lethesin granuals as well as some Stevia and seasonings at The Ashery, picked up a Nike hoody, some new walking shoes and various other bargains at a couple of thrift stores down there, plus visited a brand new store that I will be visiting from now on.
By the time I got around to eating something, I was 20 hours into the fasting state. 
I went to Mrs Yoders kitchen, which is a buffet. I forgot that 1/2 the reason the food seems so good down there is that it is carb heavy and they put a LOT of sugar in everything! Everything tasted super sweet to me, and I didn't enjoy it much. I had a piece of broasted chicken that was really good. But I started feeling full within a few bites, and didn't eat very much. I should say I COULDNT eat very much, which is good, but I need to find a decent, more healthy place to eat when I'm in that area. I had an EXPENSIVE meal that I couldn't eat much of, when a bowl of soup somewhere would have done it!
Next time, I'll plan better, and not wait so late in the day when things are closing and it's getting dark, and I'm just going for whatever is close by.
Can't say I ate anything that I regret....no bread, bakery items, desert, etc, and I didn't buy and goodies to take home either. I bought some oatmeal raisin cookies, but I'm taking them into work this morning. 
All in all, it was a wonderful day spent in a place I love, doing things and going places that I love, in the sunny and almost 60 degree weather!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You most likely know this, but your weight can fluctuate a pound simply frim drinking less water, going to the bathroom, eating less salt, etc. 

Other than for motivation, weighing daily doesn’t help me. I track once a week. It is more informative.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Yep, you're right, I do know this. I try to weigh about the same time with similar circumstances if I can.
I don't have a scale at home, so I only weigh at work, and not every day, but close. I'm most interested on Monday to see if my hard work over the weekend is reflected on the scale. 
I know there's going to be some fluctuations here and there, but anytime I lose a pound, I'm gonna go ahead and rejoice over it anyway.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

your weight will fluctuate multiple pounds simply by what time of day it is, but being a lb less is still better than it being 1 lb more, imo. way to go summerdaze.
I am not sure most people are really trying to lose weight when they claim they are trying to lose weight. sure, losing weight is fine and dandy, but ideally I think most people mean they are trying to lose 'size' , and unfortunately many relate size directly to weight, and imo it isn't quite the same thing (Or even the same thing at all really.)
There are benefits to both though, extra weight means more work for your body in movement, and thus more stress put on your body, which can be damaging. where as size most people think is the difference between looking hot and looking not. As mentioned earlier though unfortunately fat weighs less than muscle cubic inch for cubic inch, so a fat person, will weight less by size than one who is bulky. and also unfortunately, the more you weight the more work your body does and therefor the more energy you expel just being alive and/or doing activity. ergo if you lose weight, you will burn less, and if you are used to eating two pork chops for dinner, then hose two pork chops may not be being burned off like they would when you weighed 500 lbs. and you will gain weight and not lose it. It all correlates to sabotage you.
some people put on weight on purpose to lose weight. but by that I mean they literally strap on weights and wear them constantly to fool their bodies into thinking it weighs more than it actually does. This 'can' work rather well, but once again you have to take into account muscle weighs more than fat. so if you are adding muscle while losing fat...the weight itself may not appear to be getting less. putting weights on extremities like the end of your wrists,legs/etc. also puts more leveraged weight on your joints. a weight vest is better imo, and do not go to crazy with it. I used to wear a 60 lb weight vest all the time almost. well for a few months at least. it did work, but it made more muscle than fat and thus made me heavier. in hind sight, I think it would of been better to have it at most 15-20 lbs. people who guess my weight, always guess around 200lbs, but no. I actually weigh 268-270. 6'-1", 38 " waist. I go to the doctors and they ask me if I have ankle weights on or something, and have me get off the machine and then back on it again. its rather funny, but the truth is I know i am putting more stress on my body than I should be, and am getting older. weighing as much as i do and then grabbing or carrying 80-100lbs of stuff, puts 350-370lbs on my joints and feet. that isn't good, though my mother is always impressed by me carrying her groceries in for her , in one go. course she is 85 and can't carry like 20 lbs herself anymore.
lose size= low weight a lot more repetitions, lose fat = more weight more repetitions, lose weight = less weight a lot more repetitions, and all the above require proper diet and energy management.
my suggestion is do not weight yourself even close to every day. do it once a month tops. Everyday creates a false narrative. If you want to lose weight and size, then just constantly think of yourself as too fat regardless and act accordingly. think of food as poison, and you really need to consume only the very minimal of it to survive. and of course take supplemental vitamins and nutrients.


----------



## LeifNKC (May 26, 2017)

I did some when starting keto in early January, but since late January when I switched to a carnivore way of eating, I don't try to fast anymore. I love such a simple WoE... I eat when hungry, generally about 9AM until full, then if I haven't finished my 2 pounds of beef I put the rest in a Tupperware container and toss it in the back seat of my car until I get hungry (usually 2-6PM). 90% of my work days that is all I eat. Just not hungry otherwise. Beef, salt, water... so simple and freeing from worrying about menus or choices! Sometimes I change it up, but not usually, and I rarely cheat since all my sweets craving left after about a week or two.


----------



## LeifNKC (May 26, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> my problem with intermittent fasting is, when is the worse time to go grocery shopping? everyone knows it is when you are hungry. you buy all sorts of things, because you crave them. fasting and then eating does the same thing I think, and then you over eat, which floods your body with food and stresses it. The truth is just thinking of dieting often makes people eat more. its our survival instincts, and we do it even to prepare for winter/etc. like most animals. so many diets fail because the people have it on their minds and starve/binge/starve/binge. it takes time to recondition your subconscious thinking, shrink your stomach, ditch old habits.


I think the best time to go grocery shopping is right after eating about 1.5-2 pounds of beef... or, maybe an hour or two later. Pretty easy to look at all the junk in the store and say "Yeah, umm, no thanks!" ;-)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, now I'm hungry!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Well, now I'm hungry!


For biscuits?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ive lost nearly 70 lbs between keto and IF.

I generally fast every day by default. I have my last meal before i goto work around 4pm. And normally i dont eat when i get home. I get up around 7am. So right there im already at 16 hrs. I never eat whem in first get up. I've never been a breakfast person. So i eat again around 11 or 12. 

Once a month at most I will do 24-36 hours. Its not always planned but depends on how I feel. If im just not hungry i dont eat


But I try not to restrict my calories othereise. I eat between 1500-1800 a day. And make sure i get my veggies.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Eating one meal a day is great. But that meal still has to contain all your calories and nutrients for the day. OMAD should not be just eatimg lunch or just eating dinner. It should be breakfast, lunch and dinner all together within a 2 hour window


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> For biscuits?


With sausage gravy!


----------

